# Orange Parrot??



## Cody Killgore (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

My grandfather picked up a board at a hardwoods place labeled, "figured orange parrot". I can't find out anything about this wood. Does anybody know anything about it? It seems very heavy, hard and dense. It is a gold/orange color.

I know this thread is useless without pictures but I can't get a picture until later tonight.

Cody


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody??


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2014)

Never heard of it Cody, but this is a wood ID question I'll move it . . .


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry man it sounds more like a drink at a tiki bar than a wood species. Pictures will likely help. It may be more commonly known by a different name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe it's mislabeled? Sounds like figured orange Padauk... Have a picture?

Jacob


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll get a picture up later tonight. Thanks guys!

Thanks for moving it Kevin. I was thinking I may have put it in the wrong place.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 10, 2014)

Okay. I ran over there and cut a piece off. Here's what I came up with.


----------



## phinds (Jan 10, 2014)

Really nice looking wood. My wood name database has a dozen species that have the word "parrot" in one or more of their common names, but I don't recognize any of them and none are "orange parrot".

This may well be one of those obscure woods that were marketed for a while by a fellow named Jim King, who used to have a lumber operation in Peru and came up with some really beautiful woods (see HUAYRURO and on my site). In fact, your wood looks a bit like some of the "Orange Huayruro" pics that Jim sent me.

For some of his woods he never even GOT a botanical name they were so obscure and I never saw anyone other them him selling them (well, and the few companies he supplied with them --- he sold both retail and wholesale).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 10, 2014)

phinds said:


> Really nice looking wood. My wood name database has a dozen species that have the word "parrot" in one or more of their common names, but I don't recognize any of them and none are "orange parrot".
> 
> This may well be one of those obscure woods that were marketed for a while by a fellow named Jim King, who used to have a lumber operation in Peru and came up with some really beautiful woods (see HUAYRURO and on my site). In fact, your wood looks a bit like some of the "Orange Huayruro" pics that Jim sent me.
> 
> For some of his woods he never even GOT a botanical name they were so obscure and I never saw anyone other them him selling them (well, and the few companies he supplied with them --- he sold both retail and wholesale).



Thanks for the info! I see what you're talking about. That does look very similar to the Orange Huayruro on your site!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

I wonder if huayruro is Spanish for parrot??


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 10, 2014)

Nope just looked checked Portuguese also and it is almost the same as Spanish


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Didn't find much on it....there is some guy on wood central who has turned some though....

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...8/sbj/yellow-orange-parrot-wood-covered-bowl/

Maybe he has some info for ya.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh hey! That's Jim Kings name on the page too!


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey cody, its from the wrong side of the world for me, but could it be orange parrota?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2014)

I sure do miss Jim he was a treasure trove of info and good humor. Paul that wood looks like it could also possibly be one of the Hawaiian woods too - although saying "one of the Hawaiian woods" is probably akin to scratching fingernails across a chalkboard to you . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 11, 2014)

phinds said:


> Really nice looking wood. My wood name database has a dozen species that have the word "parrot" in one or more of their common names, but I don't recognize any of them and none are "orange parrot".
> 
> This may well be one of those obscure woods that were marketed for a while by a fellow named Jim King, who used to have a lumber operation in Peru and came up with some really beautiful woods (see HUAYRURO and on my site). In fact, your wood looks a bit like some of the "Orange Huayruro" pics that Jim sent me.
> 
> For some of his woods he never even GOT a botanical name they were so obscure and I never saw anyone other them him selling them (well, and the few companies he supplied with them --- he sold both retail and wholesale).



How in the world did you know that off the top of your head from looking at those pictures?!?! I'm pretty sure you and Kevin have probably forgotten more about wood than I will ever know! I think I could probably send you guys some sawdust and you could tell me what day of the week it was cut. I am more than moderately impressed with y'all's knowledge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 11, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> How in the world did you know that off the top of your head from looking at those pictures?!?! ...



Actually, it's really easy for me ... I just make s**t up

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SENC (Jan 11, 2014)

That's why we like you so much, Paul!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

Paul, it's getting easier to convince some people we have a freaking clue. All we have to do now is throw out any old guess as long as it sounds halfway confident.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

